# Dog Friendly Beaches



## Gazeebo (Jan 23, 2015)

I have googled this and find there are hardly any dog friendly beaches in Spain. Does that mean they are not allowed on the beach during the height of the tourist season or all year round? Looking at Costa Blanca North.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Gazeebo said:


> I have googled this and find there are hardly any dog friendly beaches in Spain. Does that mean they are not allowed on the beach during the height of the tourist season or all year round? Looking at Costa Blanca North.


these are the official dog-friendly beaches - but asking around locally you might find that outside the tourist season the police turn a blind eye on some beaches 

Playas que Admiten Perros Archives - RedCanina.es


----------



## Gazeebo (Jan 23, 2015)

xabiachica said:


> these are the official dog-friendly beaches - but asking around locally you might find that outside the tourist season the police turn a blind eye on some beaches
> 
> Playas que Admiten Perros Archives - RedCanina.es


Thanks for the website. Good news that we can take our dog on the beach between October and March. A bit like some of the beaches in England.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

There are plenty of dogs on our favourite beach before midday, even in the holiday season. I guess the owners know the police patrols don't start till noon!


----------

